# Muscular horse - how to achieve it



## Centaur

I know a lot of people don't like overly muscular halter horses. But if you don't like the subject of this topic, please, just pass by and don't lose your time by telling how much you don't like the idea, etc.

This is in no way any kind of "trolling" topic and everything is meant seriously.

Let's keep this as a safe place for those who love very beefy horses and want to have them.

______________________________________________________________

Hello, I'm planning to buy a horse but because of my very specific goal, I need some advices from experienced breeders.
I'm determined to achieve my horse looking in the same way as horses in these photos:



































This is the look I've fallen love into. It's somehow an embodiment of equine strength and beauty.

What I'm going for is this extremely muscular look and other things are not of much importance to me. In other words, I would rather sacrifice possibility to ride the horse or have a horse that is not "so beautiful" (according to other norms) than not to have him/her with all those beautiful muscles.

I think I should buy haler horse, but if you know about other breed that would be easier to achieve such results, tell me. I'm not planning the horse to do any work and I'm not really interested in competitions. The horse will have beautiful, peaceful life with no stresses, with all possible love and care. Any special needs resulting from this unique body conformation will be more than fully compensated.

But let's focus on building this bodybuilder-like muscles in a horse:
How should I exercise the horse, what workouts? What food and what food supplements? Medication? Other things?

I'm ready to do virtually anything for the "double-muscled" look. I am willing to consider ANY method to achieve it.


PS: I'm sorry for my bad english, it's not my first language.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Centaur said:


> But let's focus on building this bodybuilder-like muscles in a horse:
> How should I exercise the horse, what workouts? What food and what food supplements? Medication? Other things?


It's mostly breeding. Impressive, Kid whats his face. You can get a horse fit, but they won't look *cringes* like that.


----------



## Speed Racer

You'll need to buy a horse specifically bred to look like that. You can't achieve that look by exercise.

Good luck with keeping one healthy though, since those horses tend to have horrible, painful, short lives because of their genetic abnormalities.


----------



## NdAppy

*cough* Sorry but all those horses you posted have HYPP. As far as I know there is NO WAY to get that look that extremely muscular without it, and personally, it's not worth a horrible genetic disease to have this "look"

Horse that are built like the above, literally cannot do anything besides "look pretty."


----------



## Lins

Yikes, that's so gross looking. I would think that you'd be risking a horses health by working them to the point that their muscles look that unnatural.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Lins said:


> Yikes, that's so gross looking. I would think that you'd be risking a horses health by working them to the point that their muscles look that unnatural.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Those horses are specifically_ bred_ to look like that. There's* no* exercise that will give any other horse those types of muscles.


----------



## Lins

I know that...if u read the OPs post, they are asking how to achieve that 'look' of the pictured horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

Much like people who are body builders and "overmuscled", they are basically non-functional. I have a friend who is a male body builder and at one point he was SO overmuscled he could not even do something as simple as swing a bat. And yes, these horses are prone to all kinds of anomalies, most of which make them unrideable, and living in pain.


----------



## CloudsMystique

I can't tell if this is serious, but how about get one of these instead?



















At least they have the bone to support themselves.


----------



## LoveStory10

CloudsMystique said:


> I can't tell if this is serious, but how about get one of these instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least they have the bone to support themselves.


Ooh who wants to get me one of those for Christmas? :wink:

I'm not sure what breed those horses are in the OP, nor what they would be used for. But when I saw them I cringed and thought "whoa". Now I like a muscular horse, but that is just way ott for my taste.

Could someone please enlighten me about the breed, and for what purpose the OP could possibly want to her horse to look like that? Also, what is HYPP, and is it only horses like that that have it? I'm sorry to hijack the thread, or display my ignorance, but I'm quite curious.


----------



## NdAppy

Love story - the horses in the OP are AQHA halter horses...


----------



## NdAppy

First horse - Welcome to Carri Jones Halter Horses!

Second horse - Scheckel Paint & Quarter Horses

Third/foruth horse - Sir Cool Skip


----------



## Golden Horse

If that's the look you want, then everyone is right, start with the right deformed, over muscled horse, then check out 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/hpw-build-muscle-halter-horse-50406/


----------



## Tianimalz

They kind of look like hornless Rhino's...


----------



## Golden Horse

Tianimalz said:


> They kind of look like hornless Rhino's...


Their skins fit better though:lol:


----------



## Wallaby

Lins said:


> I would think that you'd be risking a horses health by working them to the point that their muscles look that unnatural.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just to explain since I think I understand what this poster was trying to say: I think he/she was saying that if the OP were to go the exercise route (which we know isn't an option because the muscling comes from HYPP, but perhaps Lins didn't know that when she posted her reply), the OP would have to exercise the horse so much and for so long that exercise would cease to be healthy for the horse (because of how exhausted the horse eventually get). 

That's just what I got and it made sense to me. I did have to reread a few times but a plausible explanation came out.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Is a horse having HYPP attacks a health consideration your willing to have? Just curious.


----------



## bubba13

For whoever asked, HYPP is a genetic disease. Here's a thread with some videos of horses having attacks: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/picking-hus-aqha-stud-breed-hypp-104598/
It also has information about how it can add to the heavy (but faux) muscle look. There are dietaryw ways to manage it, but they are far from foolproof and it is not infrequently fatal, with horses literally suffocating to death.

The only way to achieve the look of the horses in the OP is to buy a halter-bred horse, feed them until they are steer-fat and ready to butcher, keep them in a stall, and give them very little exercise. Halter trainers also frequently have their farriers trim the hooves down to a miniscule size to increase the appearance of the horse's bulk. Needless to say, with 1500 lb bodies on toothpick legs, these horses waddle very unsoundly a live pretty short lives, frequently dying of founder, or colic from their stressful, unnatural lives. And they have severe limb problems.

Look at the crippled, malformed legs on this world champion:





 
Sad.


----------



## Centaur

*PLEASE, STOP THE QUARREL!* Keep this a friendly place, as it otherwise seems to be. Thank you, people 

First of all, I want to emphasize that I don't need the horse to do anything other than just "look pretty". That such level of musculature will hinder the horse from any kind of work including maybe riding - that is something I simply don't mind.

I _know_ exercise is not enough (and I don't want the horse to be working so hard it would be dangerous to him), so I ask for help with other ways that will contribute to the process of building such muscles. (And if someone might think I might not be serious with such goal: I assure you, I am *very serious *about it. )

I'm not focused only on halter horses and draft horses might be OK, but are there any that would look the way I want to achieve?

Concerning genetics, I don't like the idea of horse with HYPP and I think I would consider this possibility only if there was no other choice to achieve such musculature. But, when we talk about genetics, I wonder: genes regulate proteosynthesis and thus, they provide instructions how to build the body. SO ... what about manipulation of proteosynthesis? This should have similar results as different genetic background. I mean: what about food supplements that regulates production of proteins? Or medication - especially steroids? What about finding a way to reduce production or block myostatin (less myostatin, more muscles - look at famous belgian blue cattel)? As I said, I'm ready to consider anything, so I'm not much against such things as steroids.

Golden_horse >> Well, looking for a foal, how to find the "right deformed, over muscled" one? What features to look for to be sure the horse will one day end with the desired body form?

PS: Considering some recent posts, wouldn't feeding with no exercise cause only obesity, but absolutely not the muscularity I'm looking for? Because this way seems somehow strange to me.


----------



## Tianimalz

> First of all, I want to emphasize that I don't need the horse to do anything other than just "look pretty".


I'm very down hearted that you would want a horse to suffer... just to look pretty.


----------



## LoveStory10

Tianimalz said:


> I'm very down hearted that you would want a horse to suffer... just to look pretty.


Agreed.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Centaur said:


> *Concerning genetics, I don't like the idea of horse with HYPP and I think I would consider this possibility only if there was no other choice to achieve such musculature.* But, when we talk about genetics, I wonder: genes regulate proteosynthesis and thus, they provide instructions how to build the body. SO ... what about manipulation of proteosynthesis? This should have similar results as different genetic background. I mean: what about food supplements that regulates production of proteins? Or medication - especially steroids? What about finding a way to reduce production or block myostatin (less myostatin, more muscles - look at famous belgian blue cattel)? *As I said, I'm ready to consider anything, so I'm not much against such things as steroids.*
> 
> Golden_horse >> *Well, looking for a foal, how to find the "right deformed, over muscled" one?* What features to look for to be sure the horse will one day end with the desired body form?


This is truly appalling. :shock:


----------



## Golden Horse

Centaur, I'm sorry I really can't offer anything constructive to answer your question, I have no experience to offer.

It's not a look I like, and yes to me it's a deformity, kind of double muscled like the Belgian Blue cattle.

I realize we can't all like the same things, but I can't see the point in something so overdeveloped as to be totally useless for any sort of work, and as I don't like the look I couldn't even admire it as a pasture ornament.


----------



## Centaur

Tianimalz said:


> I'm very down hearted that you would want a horse to suffer... just to look pretty.


_No, I absolutely don't want the horse to suffer!_ I would't do to the horse anything I would't do to myself. I would love him with all my heart and, as I said in the firs post, any uncomfort caused by such conformation would be compensated.


----------



## Tianimalz

Centaur said:


> _No, I absolutely don't want the horse to suffer!_ I would't do to the horse anything I would't do to myself. I would love him with all my heart and, as I said in the firs post, any uncomfort caused by such conformation would be compensated.


I apologize, but having a horse THAT over weight (yes, that much muscle for such a build IS overweight.), then yes, that horse is going to be in pain. It has been explained throughout this board that the lungs have a hard time working, that their joints cannot last, and that the horses have a hard time even waddling around pasture. I'm sorry... but to me that says pain.

Edit: I forgot to add, that taking away the things a horse loves to do... running, playing, being able to even stand and graze, taking those things from them is also a mental pain I would imagine. You CANNOT compensate a horse for putting them through pain, they do not think that way. It's not like "Oh well... it hurts to even walk, but at least the food is good so my owner is making it worth it!" No, they think like "hurt hurt hurt hurt...food... hurt hurt hurt."


----------



## Centaur

Jake and Dai said:


> This is truly appalling. :shock:


I'm talking about the tiny possibility to consider HYPP positive horse because there are always born some halter horses with this disease, so there is this choice of buying one. BUT I want to do as much as possible to avoid even considering it and I would never breed such horses for purpose of spreading it! What do you think I am? :shock:

And, please, keep in mind that what someone sees as deformity, the other might see as true beauty.


----------



## goneriding

Wow....If you are a true horse person, it shouldn't be about you. It is about the horse and its well being. You came on here already expecting negative comments, you already know what you are doing is wrong. Are we humans that selfish?


----------



## Centaur

Tianimalz said:


> Edit: I forgot to add, that taking away the things a horse loves to do... running, playing, being able to even stand and graze, taking those things from them is also a mental pain I would imagine. You CANNOT compensate a horse for putting them through pain, they do not think that way. It's not like "Oh well... it hurts to even walk, but at least the food is good so my owner is making it worth it!" No, they think like "hurt hurt hurt hurt...food... hurt hurt hurt."


Do you think that, loving the horse, I would continue the process of building muscles if I saw the horse is not happy? Do you think I would continue if I saw the horse can't do even those basic things that are so important for him to be happy? NO!!!
I wouldn't seek to fulfill this goal without any compromise! I would look for horse's happiness as the most important thing! I wouldn't want to cross the "balance point" between musculature and happiness.


What I want from you, people, is to teach me how to achieve this "double-muscled" look in theory. But, please, believe me I will control the actual process of building such body and stop when there would be any possible problems.

Thank you very much for understanding.


----------



## Tianimalz

Centaur said:


> Do you think that, loving the horse, I would continue the process of building muscles if I saw the horse is not happy? Do you think I would continue if I saw the horse can't do even those basic things that are so important for him to be happy? NO!!!
> I wouldn't seek to fulfill this goal without any compromise! I would look for horse's happiness as the most important thing! I wouldn't want to cross the "balance point" between musculature and happiness.


'

Really... because I'm sure you said you would be willing to do anything to get that look.



> I'm ready to do virtually anything for the "double-muscled" look. I am willing to consider ANY method to achieve it.


ANY method would include pain. I'm sure you are aware of that at this point, why bother going any further if you truly have the animals best interest at heart?


----------



## Jake and Dai

Centaur said:


> What I want from you, people, is to teach me how to achieve this "double-muscled" look in theory.


I may be wrong but I really don't believe you will find that help here as this community is truly about the welfare of the animal.


----------



## Centaur

Golden Horse said:


> I'm reading that as you saying that you WOULD use steroids to achieve that look:shock: I do so hope that
> 
> a) I'm wrong
> 
> or
> 
> b) you are actually a troll


No, not a single one of those choices. I expected to hear your opinions on different steroids. I don't think "steroids and other drugs are just all bad, blah blah blah". They just have some effects and I wanted your help to orient in those effects. If you said "there are no steroids on the market that are not horribly dangerous", I would forget steroids and seek for other possibility. But if you said that here are some that will help - really help - build muscles and will not be dangerous, I would consider them.


----------



## bsms

I'm closing the thread because I don't see how anything good will come from this. I have reported it to the other moderators so they can override my decision if they think otherwise.


----------

